# Just got in the Moebuis Monster Scenes



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got in 3 sets of the Moebuis Monster scenes from Mega Hobby and gotta say they are great!Plus went to the local hobby store by me and grabbed two more from them.Thanks again Moebuis for reissuing these for us!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Did your LHS have the display set up? (Just curious.)


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> Did your LHS have the display set up? (Just curious.)


Nope didnt see one but they did have all of Moebuis kits in both windows and two rows of shelves only with Moebuis kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't seen the display yet either. I'm not sure why my LHS didn't have it. They are the storefront to Stevens International Distributor...go figure!

MMM


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Bob, I saw them at AAA as well.
I saw Deadly, insect and victim... Is that all they had?
The price stopped me from making the purchase.
At that small scale and poor detail I don't think I'm picking thm up yet.
I'm not that nostalgic.

enjoy them

Travis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Deadly, the Victim, and the Insect are the only kits available so far.

Yeah, kinda pricey for the size. That might put off a newcomer to the series. But I bet most people that go for these know the value of the originals. For a specialty item, its not out of line really.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Price of oil (styrene), transportation/shipping, wages, production, have all gone up... and then there's demand.

Pretty good price, actually.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yea but I didn't see "the display" as this thread had mentioned...just the unbuilt, unpainted kits! Is there a way to get just "the display" without having to buy the pre-paints?

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The display comes in a dealer pack with an assortment of kits and the three finished models. I talked to my Stevens rep today, and they are expecting those sets (they offered me one for my store) but do not have them yet. But you can't just buy the display by itself.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

True..you must get the whole shootin' match.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just placed my order for the Moebius Monster Scenes Display


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have FOUR of the displays on the way from Washington even as we speak
(along with the cases of plastic kits). Danny is getting my first one, but the other three are not spoken for. I am selling just the display (with the 3 prepainted figures) for one price, or if you want to wait until I have all six kits in stock, I can offer a special package (and better) deal. Please email me at [email protected] for more info. US only please.
Thanks
Tom
PS; Not to be a high pressure sales guy or anything, but when I spoke to Frank yesterday over HALF of the run of 500 was GONE!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> I have FOUR of the displays on the way from Washington even as we speak
> (along with the cases of plastic kits). Danny is getting my first one, but the other three are not spoken for. I am selling just the display (with the 3 prepainted figures) for one price, or if you want to wait until I have all six kits in stock, I can offer a special package (and better) deal. Please email me at [email protected] for more info. US only please.
> Thanks
> Tom
> PS; Not to be a high pressure sales guy or anything, but when I spoke to Frank yesterday over HALF of the run of 500 was GONE!


I will say Toms one of the best to get some great kits from and at great Prices.Plus like Tom said about the Displays once there gone there gone so get them while ya can!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Danny. I should be getting Big Franky soon as well. And I have ONE Chiller Glow Invisible Man left if anyone needs one. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> I have FOUR of the displays on the way from Washington even as we speak
> (along with the cases of plastic kits). Danny is getting my first one, but the other three are not spoken for. I am selling just the display (with the 3 prepainted figures) for one price, or if you want to wait until I have all six kits in stock, I can offer a special package (and better) deal. Please email me at [email protected] for more info. US only please.
> Thanks
> Tom
> PS; Not to be a high pressure sales guy or anything, but when I spoke to Frank yesterday over HALF of the run of 500 was GONE!


Looks like Tom's second one is now spoken for as well!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> Thanks Danny. I should be getting Big Franky soon as well. And I have ONE Chiller Glow Invisible Man left if anyone needs one. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Tom definitly want a Big Frankie from ya will shoot ya a pm through the CH about it:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Looks like Tom's second one is now spoken for as well!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> MMM


Bob you grabbed one too:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Danny; you have a PM, and I'll set two Big Frankies aside for you. And besides you and Bob, I think Hunch (Jim Webb) might be grabbing my third, leaving ONE available! Wow, the displays are going faster than the kits, LOL!:hat:
Tom


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> Danny; you have a PM, and I'll set two Big Frankies aside for you. And besides you and Bob, I think Hunch (Jim Webb) might be grabbing my third, leaving ONE available! Wow, the displays are going faster than the kits, LOL!:hat:
> Tom


Thanks Tom:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd love to get a display, but I dont think I could afford it right now.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

I'm sure that diehard collectors of this series will swarm all over these. But I just paid $23.99 for the Invisible Man, and the Monster Scenes are $19.99 (Deadly and Victim) and $24.99 (Insect).
Given the amount of plastic in each of these kits, I can't see how material cost is the reason. Also, the Invisible Man is a new sculpt and the Monster Scenes are recasts, tho I'm sure the Giant Insect was pretty pricey itself. The box art is also pre-existing as opposed to new for the Invisible Man - not to mention an awesome instruction sheet. I'm not accusing anyone of price-gouging and I'm sure that the same equation is used to calculate retail pricing. But it's still disappointing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually they are all new tooled kits. The Monster Scenes are NOT made from the original molds. So while some money would be saved on the initial design, the kits are for all intents and purposes "new".


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Truthfully, I consider the viewpoint offered by "Chuck" to be a highest of compliments. Clearly, we have made it appear as if this was an easy re-introduction. The fact is, this has been an incredible effort by some very talented and committed folks, the result being a release of kits that appear as if all elements were readily available "off the shelf," so to speak. There has been incredible attention to detail in this series relaunch, some elements having required meticulous restoration plus all-new elements that have been seamlessly integrated such that many folks have yet to notice (or comment). Plus, there are plenty of "easter eggs" hidden throughout the products and promotional materials.

So, again, thanks for the feedback that I consider as complimentary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Actually they are all new tooled kits. The Monster Scenes are NOT made from the original molds. So while some money would be saved on the initial design, the kits are for all intents and purposes "new".


Of course I'm aware that Moebius cut a new tool.  However, the parts, box art, and I believe assembly instructions (dunno as I haven't bought one to see if the originals are re-used) already existed.



DENCOMM said:


> The fact is, this has been an incredible effort by some very talented and committed folks, the result being a release of kits that appear as if all elements were readily available "off the shelf," so to speak. There has been incredible attention to detail in this series relaunch, some elements having required meticulous restoration plus all-new elements that have been seamlessly integrated such that many folks have yet to notice (or comment). Plus, there are plenty of "easter eggs" hidden throughout the products and promotional materials.


Having never had the chance to get the originals, I was looking forward to the "re-introduction" of these kits. So my disappointment is with the fact that the price does not seem to be in line (IMHO) with other recent reissues, not the quality of the kits themselves. I know originals are difficult to come by in a condition which allows them to be used for reproduction, particularly the Giant Insect which I mentioned previously. I'd be interested to hear more details about how this was more difficult/costly than say Captain Action, Dr. Jekyll, or The Voyager, which were also "massaged" in various ways but seemed more affordable. I know they're just out, so I'm also looking forward to the evaluation of these kits by the experts that frequent this bb - I'm sure they'll find and reveal all the tweaks and "easter eggs" you have hinted at!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chuck said:


> I'm sure that diehard collectors of this series will swarm all over these. But I just paid ...$19.99 (Deadly and Victim) and $24.99 (Insect).


That is really a better price than what my LHS has them for. $24.99 and $29.99....now that is a major rip-off! But...I can just go and buy them off the shelf and not pay for shipping so...it is almost a wash!

I'm dissappointed of their price too but I was not aware of what they had to do to get these re-produced and I am very greatful that they did so and I will support Frank no matter what he does! I will just be more selective of where I buy them!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

In Australia they'll probably be around the $50 mark at least!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well...here's my 2 cents worth...Up until the announcement of the rebirth of the Monster Scenes kits... and if you could find these on Evilbay you would be looking at hundreds of dollars per kit so $20-$30 per kit is a fraction of the cost...and now we have the opportunity to acquire the whole series for what one original would cost...and lets not forget it's not 1971 anymore... Manufacturing costs have gone up and let's face it this is a business, If the good folks who made this dream come true don't make any profits...this dream will end...I've had too many years of no styrene figures whatsoever ...$20 bucks wouldn't even cover the postage...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DID I hear Dennis say Easter Eggs???:thumbsup:...I love Easter Eggs 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet! Christmas and Easter BOTH early! :woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The first three MS are on my way from Steve...actually two of each, hee hee...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chuck said:


> I'd be interested to hear more details about how this was more difficult/costly than say Captain Action, Dr. Jekyll, or The Voyager, which were also "massaged" in various ways but seemed more affordable



Well, the other kits mentioned may be larger than the monster scenes, but all had to have new tooling made. So those costs are pretty much the same. And while larger molds would be somewhat more expensive, all would still be somewhere in the same price range.
Running larger pieces would also be a little more expensive, but not that much more, as the ones you cited probably don't have tooling that is that much larger than the monster scenes either.

The Monster Scenes do have some extra costs that the other don't though.
First, there is the licensing of the name Monster Scenes, which is trademarked by Dencomm.
Then there is paying for the artwork for that cool print ad that was ran.
Then there is paying for the artowork for the store displays.
Which IMHO are very cool and really bring back the nostalgia for these kits.
But I am sure they did add something to the cost of each kit.

FWIW, if I had the extra money right now, I would buy about 4 of each for myself.
I think the price is reasonable for what we are getting.
But then again, I have always been interested in this line, and my interest lies more with recapturing the fun of my youth than on the detail and size of the kit.
If I didn't have that attachment, then I too might think they are a bit pricey.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Honestly, kit price structure for most companies doesn't make a lot of sense. Look at Tamiya, for example... their larger World War II fighters like the Mosquito, Me 262, Beaufighter etc. all run around $35. So why does the smallish Fairey Swordfish biplane push $70? It costs more than the big Japanese G4M Betty heavy bomber. Hasegawa is the same. They sell their new 1/32 fighters like the P-40 for about $40, but a 1/72 bomber comes out at $98. Revell sells their 1950s tooling old car kits for the same price as their new 2007-8 tools.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Trevor; the other thing that has hit Frank VERY hard is the fact that production costs in China have gone up almost 40% since the Jekyll kit was tooled and shipping rate increases are nearly the same. With kits like the Pod or Invisible Man, EXTRAORDINARY effort was made to downsize packaging to save on both materials and shipping, but with the collectible aspect of the Monster Scenes, this was not an option. Also, as was brought up in the Conan thread, pricing of ANY kit is partly determined by projected sales. Now that tooling exists, Moebius will produce as MANY MS kits as they can sell, but I would imagine the expectation would be for fewer units than say, the Jekyll kit. Same pie, fewer slices, translates to more $$$ per slice.
Tom


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another factor with the kits are the number of expected sales. The Monster Scenes kits probably won't have the potential sales as a kit like The Invisible Man. The initial costs of producing kits like the Monster Scenes kits and Invisible Man may be somewhat similar but the projected sales would probably be quite different. 

The bottom line is that Moebius probably won't sell as many Monster Scenes kits as Invisible Man kits. That would mean that Moebius would need to charge more for the Monster Scenes kits to recoup their initial costs.

I guess the bottom line is to "vote" with your wallet. But don't be surprised if Moebius doesn't re-issue any more forgotten old kits if the sales of these kits are lackluster.

I personally am thrilled that someone is paying attention to this seemingly dying figure model scene. I think this is truly a labor of love on Dencomm and Moebius (and Monarch Models) part and appreciate the efforts of these companies. Without them, you'd be paying 50+ dollars for resin recasts that would take months to arrive, if they ever arrive and be less accurate.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I will just be more selective of where I buy them!MMM


Bob you nailed it right there with what you said!Just shop around everyone has a different price tag on the MS kits and even saw some people on ebay giving deals on all three for one set price.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Forgot to mention just picked up my 5 set of the giant insect,Victim,and Deadly


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

getter_1 said:


> I guess the bottom line is to "vote" with your wallet. But don't be surprised if Moebius doesn't re-issue any more forgotten old kits if the sales of these kits are lackluster.
> 
> I personally am thrilled that someone is paying attention to this seemingly dying figure model scene. *I think this is truly a labor of love on Dencomm and Moebius *(and Monarch Models) part and appreciate the efforts of these companies. Without them, you'd be paying 50+ dollars for resin recasts that would take months to arrive, if they ever arrive and be less accurate.


You got it, pal.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep...I intend on supporting these guys who are fulfilling a dream that I never thought would happen:thumbsup: No Problemo :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Question, Dencomm...was there a particular reason you guys went with what I'm assuming is the Canadian box art on the MS? I remember Doc Deadly had two different facing pictures on his box and there was a big rectangle cut in his forehead and the Victim had two different pics as well...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...hey, guys, do you think we should e-mail Nabisco a pic of the Monster Scenes saying, "weeeeeee're baaaaaaaack...youuuuuuu couldn't kill uuuuuuusss..." ...?


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I picked mine up the other day from a hobby shop. No display. Yep they were pricey($24.99, $29.99). 

I didn't mind so much since I wanted them so badly. I want to support Moebuis also, but some subjects don't interest me as much as others(i.e. the large scale vehicles, and some other subjects). So I don't mind spending the cash for a kit I want. As djnick66 pointed out, most other types of kits are expensive. My friend that collects 1/35 armor kits pays on average $40.00 a kit. 

The detail of the parts looks great. I can't wait to work on them!

I hope this set and the next set do well enough that we see "The Pain Parlor" and "Gruesome Goodies" somewhere down the pike.

Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my kits in for my shop yesterday. I already have at least one customer interested enough to make the 45 mile drive up here from a few counties South.

I remember my mom getting me a Dr. Deadly over 30 years ago...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Basically, we have to price on what we see as sales potential, and the cost to produce. With tooling increases in China, these cost about the same as Jekyll to have done. Cost per kit is similar as well with all the increases in the last 18 months. And of course sales potential. Much more perceived interest than some other releases, but sales are no where near what Jekyll was. We kind of knew this up front with initial orders from our distributors, and calls/e-mails we have received.

So, it basically comes down to we have to price them at a point to try and make a profit. I wish we could go back to the good old days, but there just isn't enough potential at this point to be able to price them as if we were selling tens of thousands of kits. Knowing it's going to be a small run, it has to be priced as if this is all we're going to make. Just remember the profits roll into other projects, so some things you may have thought would never happen, may happen at some point.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Frank for that insight. If I can ask...just how small is a "small run"?

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They way most companies make their kit runs in 2008 it pays to be safe and buy what you want and need when its out and you see it on the shelves. It used to be that even big companies like Revell cranked out the same kits year after year. Now, most kits except the absolute bread and butter stuff (B-17, GTO, etc) disappear after short runs.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> Question, Dencomm...was there a particular reason you guys went with what I'm assuming is the Canadian box art on the MS? I remember Doc Deadly had two different facing pictures on his box and there was a big rectangle cut in his forehead and the Victim had two different pics as well...


And deadmanicfan begins the easter egg hunt. :thumbsup: Yes, the art is leveraged from the Canadian versions of the original kits since relatively few folks have actually seen it (it is a repaint of the US versions). Notice also that the white banner and "Rated X" splash have been removed. 

So here's the setting: assume it's 1972 and Monster Scenes are still going strong. After Jekyll/Hyde, Dracula, and the Insect have been delivered in package styling similar to the newly introduced Prehistoric Scenes, this is how this series would evolve in kind, these kits being revised in the subsequent production runs to bring consistency to the series. More design elements have been updated to provide this continuum -- can you find them?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Okay...I'll play....the removal of the mention of Instructions En Francais from the box?

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

wolfman66 said:


> Bob you nailed it right there with what you said!Just shop around everyone has a different price tag on the MS kits and even saw some people on ebay giving deals on all three for one set price.


Thanks for mentioning ebay wolfie, I picked up all three for $54.99 + $9.99 shipping.
I was the only bidder too! :dude:

RK


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Thanks for mentioning ebay wolfie, I picked up all three for $54.99 + $9.99 shipping.
> I was the only bidder too! :dude:
> 
> RK


No problem and just picked up two sets on ebay of the other three kits for the monster scenes for reasonable price


----------

